# Baby Loke



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Loke!

1 year old? You off the binky yet?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday young man!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Loke!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday I hope you have a great day. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year I was 100. What am I this year? I forget. It sucks to get old.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Last year I was 100. What am I this year? I forget. It sucks to get old.


You are 1 year old this year.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

****, I don't feel that old...


----------

